# Grilla Silverbac



## traemac (Jul 21, 2016)

Has anyone used this or have thoughts on it?

http://grillagrills.com/grills/silverbac-wood-pellet-grill/


----------



## worm304 (Aug 25, 2016)

I came across this pellet smoker today and was going to start a thread to see if anyone had some insight, but I saw yours.  Looks like a newcomer to the pellet game. It looks intriguing and the price seems solid with free shipping!  Thoughts anyone?


----------



## worm304 (Aug 25, 2016)

I came across this pellet smoker today and was going to start a thread to see if anyone had some insight, but I saw yours.  Looks like a newcomer to the pellet game. It looks intriguing and the price seems solid with free shipping!  Thoughts anyone?


----------



## jtrainor56 (Aug 28, 2016)

Just an observation from their site.... grease can is useless. I did two butts and three racks of ribs and that thing would have overflowed. I hate assembly required but that's just me. They indicate on the site that there is a 4 year warranty but what does that cover. I also would be hesitant storing a bag or two of pellets in the bottom cabinet. I have a storage shelf under mine but I the only thing I store underneath are my grill grates, I would be worried about the bag melting.  

You may want to go to Pelletheads site, I believe they did the performance test on the round one.


----------



## larmar (Sep 11, 2016)

So far I’m thrilled with my Grilla Grills Silverbac. IMO, it’s by far the best pellet smoker going at that price point. Just broke mine in today with an incredible mole rubbed chicken and 3 equally incredible slabs of baby backs. And, if you care to read on, I've decided to share a more detailed experience to date.

With every intention of purchasing an upgraded vertical gas smoker to replace an old Smoke Hollow (RIP), I stumbled upon a Traeger Century 22 for $699 at my local Costco.

http://www.costco.com/Traeger-Century-22-Wood-Pellet-Grill.product.100285860.html

Until then, I just assumed a pellet smoker was beyond my price range. But after some discussion with the Traeger Rep, I was ready to “pull the trigger on the Traeger”—contingent on doing some homework—and concern over moving a unit with only 2 wheels. The next day, I decided to pick one up, but while measuring the box for my vehicle, I was reminded again of how awkward it would be with only 2 wheels. And so the Traeger Century 22 was history.

That evening, while doing more homework, I happened upon local Michigan based Grilla Grills. By the following day, I really liked what I was seeing—to the point of being torn between the design of the Grilla and the extra capacity of the Silverbac. So when I called Grilla Grills for more info, I was routed directly to an incredibly personable Engineering Mgr. named, Mark Graham,   who gave me a personal invite to their facility for a closer look.

Anyway, I took Mark up on his offer and spent the better part of the following afternoon, where an in depth look at their operation included some well seasoned test units which in turn included a Grilla Grills Silverbac, a higher priced Traeger Texas, and Rec Tec RT680. At that point, if I wasn’t already sold, the exceptional build quality of the Silverbac next to those other units left no doubt.


----------



## jimmy b (Sep 14, 2016)

I recently purchased the flagship Grilla grill and love it!  My buddy had looked at several other brands and was not excited about getting a new grill until he saw mine.  He liked the quality and construction of my Grilla so much, he decided to purchase a Silverback, figuring it would be constructed and engineered as well.  He was not disappointed.  Took him no time to assemble.  He loves it!  We are both pellet grill rookies, but our smoker/grills from Grilla makes it easy to smoke like pro.


----------



## jimmy b (Sep 14, 2016)

My buddy absolutely loves his Silverback!  Quality and construction are second to none.  My unconventional Grilla is the best smoker and grill I have used.


----------



## marcus1206 (Oct 24, 2016)

After a few months of casual searching, I cam across this Silverbac and was honestly impressed.  I owned a used Traeger something-or-other of similar size to the Silverbac, maybe a little smaller.  I fell in love with pellet smoking - I paid my MasterBuilt smoker forward, sold my Weber Genesis, and sold the Traeger to get the Silverbac.  

So far, everything has gone as expected.  The second shelf in the Silverbac is not an additional price, as with the Traeger; the area below the grill is enclosed, which I like; four wheels is a bonus, I agree; the price point was more than fair for the product MADE IN THE USA.

Also, no BS about what pellets to use.  Traeger is a bit of a whiny baby on that one.

Whenever I had a question, Mark Graham responded, the main Engineer, I believe.  When I called, he called me back.  Who does stuff like this anymore..?  $699 is not the end of the world for a high-quality grill, but he treated me like I was in first class on a major airline.  I dropped $1600 on my Weber and I didn't even get a "thank you for your purchase."  Grilla sent a "welcome to the family" card and some stickers.  Just classy, you know..?

I am looking forward to years with this baby.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 24, 2016)

marcus1206
 Do you have any pictures of it you can share?

also swing by roll call and introduce yourself.

Brian


----------



## smokesalittle (Jan 16, 2017)

jtrainor56 said:


> Just an observation from their site.... grease can is useless. I did two butts and three racks of ribs and that thing would have overflowed. I hate assembly required but that's just me. They indicate on the site that there is a 4 year warranty but what does that cover. I also would be hesitant storing a bag or two of pellets in the bottom cabinet. I have a storage shelf under mine but I the only thing I store underneath are my grill grates, I would be worried about the bag melting.
> 
> You may want to go to Pelletheads site, I believe they did the performance test on the round one.


Jut curious, do you own one? You state above that the can would have overflowed insinuating you owned one, then you stated you do not know what the 4 year warranty covers, did it not come with paperwork if you own one? Then you state you would not store bags of pellets in the cabinet and that you have a shelf under yours. It is all very confusing or misleading if all of your statements are speculation or from experience. Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## mendozer (Mar 29, 2017)

You haven't had the need to add a downdraft hood like some of the other barrel smokers?


----------

